# Blue rock trailer axle?or new trailer?



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I was quoted 250 last year from a trailer shop in Edgewater Fl.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Sounds like it is junk...I'll buy it from you for $250


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree. But I will give you $251.00 for the scrap value.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> Does anyone know what the cost of axle replacement would be for a blue rock aluminum torsion trailer? Trying to decide if a new trailer is a better deal. My trailer needs new wiring,bunks, lights, and tires/ rims. Its all original ,body of trailer is in great shape since its aluminum. Plus its a perfect fit in the garage


I had Boat Master in Fort Myers replace my torsion axle and diamond plate aluminum fenders for under $500 with the axle being about $300. Dexter was like $250 for just the axle plus shipping and I would had to have installed myself.

Lights, wiring and bunks would probably be around $300. Tires and wheels under $200.

New Continental is $1200. Save $400 keeping what you got, but you need to check all the bolt hardware to confirm it is stainless and not regular galvanized steel that rusts away inside the frame holes where you can't see.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Does anyone know the exact size of the torsion axle for the blue rocks??


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Let me look around. At one point I had a picture of the manufacturer's sticker on my axle.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

I recently restored a ramlin trailer and here's what I spent.

Ramlin Torsion Axle: $550 + shipping
Bunks w/carpet: $50 
led lights from (3 running sets, 1 tail light set): $75 
Fulton aluminum jack: $150 

You should be able to find a set of wheels/tires for $150-250 depending on what you want.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Sublime said:


> Let me look around. At one point I had a picture of the manufacturer's sticker on my axle.


That'd be great. Let me know!

Side note involving trailers: I have replaced, greased the shaft and installed a new front roller on my Blue Rock. When winching the boat up and loading it, it doe not spin until the keel pointed area of the bow has flattened out. I assume its from more of a point load on the roller, but has anyone had this issue? Any solutions???


I think it happens while unloading as well sometimes. When the boat it off the trailer it rolls like it has no problems at all.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Here you go. I bought my BT new in November 2007. I got a quote several years ago just to have a spare on hand but never ordered one. It was $291 with hubs. I talked with a guy name Billy Colley in the San Antonio TX office.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Sublime said:


> Here you go. I bought my BT new in November 2007. I got a quote several years ago just to have a spare on hand but never ordered one. It was $291 with hubs. I talked with a guy name Billy Colley in the San Antonio TX office.


Awesome!

Thank you!


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Actually found my old sticker as well when I crawled under the axle. Matches exactly:



I went to Boathouse Discount Marine today. They can order a 2200 lb torsion axle 0° for about $265.

As mine is rotting away and I can literally pull of chunks of rusted metal I will be ordering this ASAP most likely.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Rookiemistake said:


> Does anyone know what the cost of axle replacement would be for a blue rock aluminum torsion trailer? Trying to decide if a new trailer is a better deal. My trailer needs new wiring,bunks, lights, and tires/ rims. Its all original ,body of trailer is in great shape since its aluminum. Plus its a perfect fit in the garage


Robert hit me up I'll fill you in. I'll orde mine prob this week


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Sounds like you're on your way to re-building. What I've done in the past is to contact my trailer manufacturer directly to get any parts I need (I run EZ Loader and their distributor is here in Florida..). The good part about going with the originator is that you can be sure the parts you get (axle, etc.) were what was used originally.... If the cost is high with the manufacturer then go local...


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Sounds like you're on your way to re-building. What I've done in the past is to contact my trailer manufacturer directly to get any parts I need (I run EZ Loader and their distributor is here in Florida..). The good part about going with the originator is that you can be sure the parts you get (axle, etc.) were what was used originally.... If the cost is high with the manufacturer then go local...


I've already replace the jack and winch to all Fulton products, new tongue, new hubs and now about to pull the trigger on this axle. Shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

As far as that front roller, my trailer originally came with a blue roller that was very hard. Worried about the boat resting and rolling on something that hard, I tried putting some cheap black rollers on there from Academy.  I went through a couple of those because they would separate from the core. I then made a wooden bunk cut out with the right contour and put carpet on that. That worked okay, but eventually I said to heck with it and out the blue roller back on.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yea my biggest concern is just that it won't hurt the boat but as it is a real soft roller I am not too concerned now after hearing everyone else's responses. 


Sublime said:


> As far as that front roller, my trailer originally came with a blue roller that was very hard. Worried about the boat resting and rolling on something that hard, I tried putting some cheap black rollers on there from Academy. I went through a couple of those because they would separate from the core. I then made a wooden bunk cut out with the right contour and put carpet on that. That worked okay, but eventually I said to heck with it and out the blue roller back on.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ended up ordering a continental torsion axle. Same specs as the one from Blue Rock, the bolt hole gap is 8" on mine they measured it onsite in Miami said it was the same except theirs is slot holes so it has some room left and right.. Hopefully it lines up good.

I think the sticker from the original torsion axle manf says 00 up so I am assuming it is a 0 degree torsion axle as well.

Model:

22-AXT6022

https://continentaltrailers.com/Waterlandcatalog_parts.pdf


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

When I bought my boat the axel was toast plus the wheels and wiring. I found a guy a few blocks from the boat and he towed it to his shop very slowly. I think the Axel broke when he pulled in his shop. Anyway. Torsion Axel,lights, new wheels and hubs $1,300. It is an aluminum Loadmaster. It is still in great shape 3 years later


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yea it's crazy what the elements and salt will do to galvanized steel over time.


----------



## redfish504 (Feb 5, 2017)

FSUDrew99, how did the Continental 22-AXT6022 work out? I'm looking to replace the axle on my Blue Rock too


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

redfish504 said:


> FSUDrew99, how did the Continental 22-AXT6022 work out? I'm looking to replace the axle on my Blue Rock too


Worked out perfect. Bolted right up to the existing 2 bolt holes on either side of the frame. Thankfully.


----------



## redfish504 (Feb 5, 2017)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Worked out perfect. Bolted right up to the existing 2 bolt holes on either side of the frame. Thankfully.


Thanks! Sounds like it will work great


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Worked out perfect. Bolted right up to the existing 2 bolt holes on either side of the frame. Thankfully.


This. I need a new axle on my Blue Rock and this thread is priceless. Thanks for posting this - I downloaded the catalog, have the part number and the specs.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> This. I need a new axle on my Blue Rock and this thread is priceless. Thanks for posting this - I downloaded the catalog, have the part number and the specs.


She’s still running strong.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Did you order from Continental directly?


----------



## redfish504 (Feb 5, 2017)

Walter Lee said:


> Did you order from Continental directly?


I ordered mine from trailerdepot.com. As FSUDrew99 said, it bolted right to the existing holes.


----------

